# NREMT Renewal - CEUs



## WuLabsWuTecH (Nov 16, 2008)

My understanding is that up to 24 hours of the Organic Chemistry (Orgo) class that I am taking right now for my Biomedical Engineering B.S.-B.S.E can count toward my NREMT relicensure leaving me only with 48 units left (24 for the refresher course and 24 of something I can't remember right now)

My questions is, does my class which is for 3 semester credits, which meets for 41 hour long lectures and 5 - 2 hour exams, count as 3 hours or 41 hours (or 51 hours).  Also, I'm taking a few biology classes.  I doubt my genetics class would count for much, but how about my Biol 3058 (A 300 level course, they just ran out of 3 digit numbers), Human Physiology?  That is a 2 credit course that meets for just under 30 hours.  Can I count that toward the other 24 and only have the refresher to take?

Thanks!
-Wu


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 16, 2008)

NREMT counts CMEs on an hour by hour basis. For college courses, a maximum of 24 hours per course type can be applied to the non-refresher CME requirment. So, as long as you spent 24 hours or more in a course, you can get 24 hours. As far as the courses, you need to check the brochure. Genetics doesn't count, physiology does, and organic chemistry may count (just a generic "chemistry" is listed as an acceptable course). 

http://www.nremt.org/downloads/EMT.basic.pdf


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Nov 16, 2008)

Hmmm...  Well I took general chemistry last year for 90+ hours by their definition of hours.  Is there a course accredation process to allow for certain courses to be checked (like BCPM for AMCAS)?  And how do I submit these hours?  The transcript for my school shows 3 credit hours.  Should I submit a syllabus instead?

Also that brochurs states that I must be active and working while reregistering.  Since I will be in school when my cert comes due in March 2011, and not working (I only work in summers and winters) should I reapply in July 2010 before I go back to school?  And will that extend my registration past the 2011 date or does it start the clock from that point?


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 16, 2008)

It's mostly a good faith thing. Unless you get audited, you don't have to send anything in and I didn't have any questions asked when I put down 24 hours of credit on a 4 unit course. As far as recertifing early, I'm not sure how early you can do it. As far as working, you don't have to be working to recertify under _inactive_ status. When you become employed again you simply mail in a form and they return you to active status.

Reregistration forum:
http://www.nremt.org/downloads/2009EMTbasicform.pdf

FAQ about inactive status
http://www.nremt.org/EMTServices/rr_faq.asp#15


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Nov 18, 2008)

JPINFV,

thatnk you for your post, it was very helpful information.  I will easily have 6 months active status by the time it comes time to renew.

-Wu


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 18, 2008)

Your training officer should be the person signing the CEU portion as well as the Director/Chief as the employer. 

I DO worry about audit and have seen it occur. They are routinely done and one has to be able to produce authorized documentation such as certificates, transcript, etc... 

R/r 911


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 18, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> I DO worry about audit and have seen it occur. They are routinely done and one has to be able to produce authorized documentation such as certificates, transcript, etc...
> 
> R/r 911





To be fair, though, I think it's a safe assumption that someone who is on the ball enough to be using college courses for the section 2 CMEs will know how to obtain a transcript to prove that they've passed those courses. Even if it means printing an unofficial transcript for the training officer's records.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Nov 18, 2008)

I would not say "fair to say" as I see false documentation all of the time, assuming that they will never get caught. 

I would hope one should realize and be able to produce such documentation easily. As you say "on the ball" and what is sometimes out there is two different occurrences. 

R/r911


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Nov 18, 2008)

R/r,  I'm not sure I understand you.  I work for a private transport as a contingent/seasonal.  We don't have a training officer.  The registrar's offce will sign and seal a transcript for me for free, but there is no one at the company that can verify CEUs since we are expected to do those on our own.  My refresher course will issue me a certificate as will any other standalone CEUs I get from the Fire Academy and the registrar there should be able to sign for those CEUs.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 18, 2008)

Even private transport companies have someone who is in charge of training. A training officer's signature isn't requested, it's required.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Nov 18, 2008)

I guess i have ot find out hwo our training officer is!


----------

